# Night time reverse sneezing, sudden onset.



## merry mischief (21 November 2014)

My 3yo medium size JRT started reverse sneezing recently (about 1 month), he went to the vets who found nothing of note apart from a slight swelling in his gland in the throat, so had 10 days of anti-bs. The problem still infrequently occurs mainly at night with a period of this every few hours for a night or 2 then nothing. Vet says I'm being overprotective and that this is normal but as he's never done this before I think it needs at least exploring. Weight, appetite, energy and toileting all unaffected. Just wondered if anyone had any similar experiences, or know why this may be happening? MM


----------



## Bellasophia (22 November 2014)

I used to have a chi with this problem..it is thought to be caused by the uvula,that little wiggly projection you see when you open your mouth to say " ahhhh", flipping back up on the roof of the mouth and momentarily sticking.
This acts like a trapdoor and reduces the airway from the nasal passage.(I am not referring to the epiglottis,which works in the same way on the airway to the lungs)

The dog starts to sneeze or even cough ,gag,to free the uvula.(Google reverse sneezing ).
 My hunch is you have put on your central heating a month ago,maybe the air is too dry...your dog might be helped if you put a couple of ceramic humidifiers on your radiator,or even just a bowl of water on the rads might help.
Make sure he has drinking water available during the night.
Offer a drink after he has had an episode and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 November 2014)

Might a X-ray or scan of his lungs be an idea? 
Bit different but mine started coughing at night, similar as in would be bad then nothing- certainly didn't cough for the vet 
My vet explained often the first sign of a problem in the lung/ breathing area shows at night because lying down puts a bit more weight on the lung? 
As I say probably totally unrelated but as the night time bit was similar I thought might be worth mentioning.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 November 2014)

What's reverse sneezing?  Can you describe it? 

Alec.


----------



## Bellasophia (22 November 2014)

Alec,when you sneeze you expel air...when the dog "reverse sneezes "it literally sucks in air and  gags,because the uvula is stuck up on the soft palate.
I used to stroke my chis throat or even put my fingers on her nostrils for a couple of seconds to break the cycle, and get the uvula to return to normal...it is very upsetting if you've never heard a little dog with this problem as it literally sounds like it's on its death bed.


----------



## merry mischief (22 November 2014)

^ exactly Alec!  
Been back to vets again today agreed to try 7 days anti inflammatory meds, if no better he's having a general anaesthetic and a nasal rinse to see if anything comes out. Thanks guys, will update when the mystery gets solved! X


----------



## NellRosk (24 November 2014)

merry mischief my dog has started doing this at night too!! She is a JRT x pug and has always reverse sneezed occasionally due to the pug in her, apparently it is very common. However 2 weeks ago our other dog got a cough (thought to be kennel cough) and gave it to her. Since then she has reverse sneezed most nights quite a lot. The vet gave us metacam for our other dog when he had his cough and I've been putting that in her tea which seems to be helping and relieving the symptoms. So it could be that your dog had a virus and it's just triggered it? Ruby is the same as yours, weight, appetite etc all the same. It is horrible when they do it though, they look like they're choking to death.


----------



## Alec Swan (24 November 2014)

Bellasophia said:



			Alec,when you sneeze you expel air...when the dog "reverse sneezes "it literally sucks in air and  gags,because the uvula is stuck up on the soft palate.
I used to stroke my chis throat or even put my fingers on her nostrils for a couple of seconds to break the cycle, and get the uvula to return to normal...it is very upsetting if you've never heard a little dog with this problem as it literally sounds like it's on its death bed.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey,  it sounds awful.  I've never even heard of it!  Thanks for the explanation.  Is it a 'condition' or a 'complain' perhaps?  What is the thinking behind the onset of it,  and what's the prognosis?

Alec.


----------



## MileAMinute (24 November 2014)

My old Beagle used to reverse sneeze all the time. Vet just told me it was very common for the breed. It was very upsetting at first and I thought he genuinely couldn't breathe. There was no rhyme or reason to it, either. It would happen day or night, out on walks or lying in bed at home.

Alec, and others, here is a video I found on Youtube (not mine): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80ijkYoBcE8


----------



## Bellasophia (24 November 2014)

Alec...http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?A=2335
the soft palate extends to form the uvula...the uvula either is too long(genetic)  or gets inflamed..
I've read it can be corrected surgically,but is easier to control by meds,or physical massage as described.
it's relatively common in toy breeds...you have to actually see it to relate to how shocking the dog sounds when it is affected.


----------



## NellRosk (24 November 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Crikey,  it sounds awful.  I've never even heard of it!  Thanks for the explanation.  Is it a 'condition' or a 'complain' perhaps?  What is the thinking behind the onset of it,  and what's the prognosis?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

It's a condition I think? Some dogs are more prone to it than others, it's very common in pugs because of their deformed faces. My dog is half pug so I guess that's why she's affected. It's horrible and shocking to watch if you're not used to it, her body goes very rigid and her back legs are parked out behind her. After a little episode of about 10-15 seconds though she's fine and unaffacted, and running about as usual.


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 November 2014)

My little Battersea rescue (Beagle  x Manchester terrier) used to have episodes of this many years ago, she was taken to the vet and they couldn't find anything wrong with her, we thought it was early onset Asthma, she did it in the car park at the vets and he came running out, he said he had never seen anything like it. I would gently stroke her throat and talk soothingly to her to keep her calm and after a few minutes you wouldn't think anything was wrong. It is frightening to witness though and the dog can easily panic but keeping calm and reassuring the dog soon works.

It was only 20years later that I read about reverse sneezing and realised that is what my little dog was doing, wish I knew at the time because it is very frightening.


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 November 2014)

If its a recent thing it is possibly a foreign body stuck up his nose.  Our Lancashire Heeler started violent reverse sneezing after a bout of sickness.  To cut a long story short, after a week of this , and the day before he was due to go to vets to be scoped,  he had a huge sneezing fit, and a small piece of grass appeared at his nostril.   I pulled it very gently and eventually removed a piece of grass nearly 6 inches long,  which is longer than the length of his muzzle, must have been partially in his throat and driving him mad poor thing.


----------



## Spook (27 November 2014)

Dicky tickker?? ask the vet??


----------

